# [gelöst:] gdm login-keine Maus-keine Tastatur mehr

## Andreas O.

Hallo,

muss diesen post nun von einem anderen Rechner schreiben, da ich mich nicht mal mehr einloggen kann und nach dem 24tigten harten reboot wieder mal ein automatischer Systemcheck ansteht  :Sad: 

Ich habe eine onboard ati HD 4250 Graka, die mit "fglrx" vor dem upgrade einwandfrei funktionierte.

Der Reihe nach: hatte nun ein world-upgrade erfolgreich hinter mich gebracht, auch etc-update, etc. gemacht.

Hatte "fglrx" in meiner make.conf aktiviert, nachdem das nicht ging, "radeon" ausprobiert und xserver neu gemerged, die ati-drivers ungemerged, mir mal eine xorg.conf erstellen lassen mit aticonfig, mal die die xorg.conf unbenannt - entweder habe ich einen schwarzen Bildschirm oder ich habe die Möglichkeit, den gdm-login zu sehen, kann aber weder die Maus noch die Tastatur verwenden - kann also auch nicht in eine virtuelle Konsole mit STRG ALT F2 oder F3 hüpfen.

Habe es auch vergeblich mit dem vesa-Treiber probiert...

Wenn ich irgendeinen Mist in die xorg.conf schreibe, z.B. anstelle "vesa" " vesta", kann ich mich zumindest wieder ohne gdm einloggen...

Habe auch schon mal den Eintrag before in after geändert in der /etc/conf.d/xdm in der Sektion audiokarte oder so ähnlich, damit xdm später gestartet wird....

Habe zwar schon einige posts zu einem schwarzen Bildschirm gefunden, aber nicht, dass ein Einloggen unter gdm nicht geht...

Der cursor im Feld Username blinkt zwar, ich kann aber leider gar nichts eingeben, da meine USB-Tastatur und auch meine USB-Maus hängen...

Anschließend hilft nur noch ein Druck auf den Knopf "reset".

AndreasLast edited by Andreas O. on Thu Jan 26, 2012 6:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Christian99

hast du kürzlich deinen xserver geupdatet? danach musst du auch die x11-driver neu bauen. sonst geht das nicht. steht auch in den meldungen vom xorg server

----------

## tazinblack

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> hast du kürzlich deinen xserver geupdatet? danach musst du auch die x11-driver neu bauen. sonst geht das nicht. steht auch in den meldungen vom xorg server

 

Das hätte ich auch vermutet.

Versuch mal 

```
emerge -1av `qlist -I -C x11-drivers`
```

WICHTIG: die richtigen Hochkommas verwenden, also in dem Fall die oben rechts neben dem "ß" mit SHIFT.

----------

## aleph-muc

oder Du schreibst es so: 

```
 emerge -1av $(qlist -I -C x11-drivers)
```

Grüße

aleph

----------

## Andreas O.

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Versuch mal 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Danke, das war die Lösung   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Jetzt muss ich nur noch die deutsche Tastatur für gdm einstellen, da dieses nun weder mein Passwort für meinen user noch für root kennt (ich vermute, da hat mir das etc-update wieder die US-Tastatur untergejubelt-auf der virtuellen Konsole kann ich mich aber einloggen).

Jetzt suche ich halt mal alle config-files von xdm durch....

Andreas

[edit:] Die Umstellung in X auf deutsch hat nun auch geklappt, habe im Wiki einen entsprechenden Artikel gefunden, Stichwort "evdev".

----------

